# NHS IVF referral - What if you move house to a different area?



## MariMar (May 14, 2013)

Hi,

I just found out that our (rented) house is up for sale (again!)... It's been up a few times and not bought already, so hopefully that will remain the case, but now that I've been referred to a specialist and had my first appointment, I don't want to endanger my treatment and funding!

How does it work if you move house (god forbid we wouldn't be able to stay in the same area for some reason or another)? Do you have to start all over again from square 1? Or do you continue with the hospital and that treatment?

Thanks for any advice - I might just be being overdramatic and paranoid, but any opinions/personal experiences would be really helpful!

x


----------



## Riley12 (Aug 12, 2013)

Hi Marimar,

We applied for our treatment in one county and then had to move to another.

My experience = we received the letter for our first appointment but we didn't go because we had to move before the date. I called them and explained and they said as long as none of the funding had been used I would still be eligible for NHS treatment. If we had gone and started treatment then yes, we would have to continue with them but it would cause issues if we weren't at the same address anymore. Very complicated. I was also told that some NHS clinics offer reciprocal treatment so the funding could be transferred from one county to the other: this turned out not to be the case with our funding.

When we moved I went to see my new GP, I explained what had happened and she referred me straight away and the appointment didn't take long to come through at all.

I think if you are in the early stages you should be ok. As long as you haven't actually had any treatment you just need to explain what is happening and I should imagine they will tell you to see your new GP when you move.

Hope that helps!

Riley x


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

given that what's left of royal mail can redirect anything sent to the house, would it even be necessary to tell them you'd moved, in the case where you had already started treatment but the house was sold? the only issue would be if they tried ringing your house phone but you could just tell them to use a mobile number.. am I missing something? is there any other reason they would need to check where you actually lived?


----------



## Riley12 (Aug 12, 2013)

I think it had more to do with a GP.....obviously I couldn't stay with my GP in a different county.  

All depends on how far you move I guess, if you can stay with your current GP and how long you want to pay for redirection of mail if you take that route.


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

the people who used to live in this house told us when we moved in 'we like our GP so we're not telling them we've moved'.. basically a tip off to not say anything if they rang up and forward any mail. They may have moved GP since, but I don't know. They certainly kept the GP for a year or so because DH saw them in there.


----------



## Riley12 (Aug 12, 2013)

Marimar,

We moved 160 miles away so not practical for us to keep our GP as suggested.....but if you can stay in the area it won't be a problem anyway and you can have your treatment as planned.

I really hope you manage to work it all out, I took the route of being open about our move (because of the distance) and it only delayed our treatment by a few months.

Riley x


----------

